# Bladerrunner



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

any one else catch the specs? 

Disc 1

Ridley Scott's "Final Cut": 
• Commentary by Ridley Scott 
• Commentary by Executive Producer/ Co-Screenwriter Hampton Fancher and Co-Screenwriter David Peoples; Producer Michael Deely and production executive Katherine Haber 
• Commentaries by visual futurist Syd Mead; production designer Lawrence G. Paull, art director David L. Snyder and special photographic effects supervisors Douglas Trumbull, Richard Yuricich and David Dryer

Disc 2

• Documentary: "Dangerous Days"

Disc 3

• 1982 Theatrical Version
• 1982 International Version
• 1992 Director's Cut

Disc 4

Enhancement Archive
• Featurettes: "The Electric Dreamer: Remembering Philip K. Dick," "Sacrificial Sheep: The Novel vs. The Film," "Graphic Design," "Wardrobe & Styling," "The Light That Burns: Remembering Jordan Cronenweth," "Promoting Dystopia: Rendering the Poster Art," "Deck-A-Rep: The True Nature of Rick Deckard," "Nexus Generation: Fans & Filmmakers"
• 1982 Promotional Featurettes 
• Philip K. Dick: The Blade Runner Interviews (Audio) 
• Still Galleries: "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep Cover Gallery," "The Art of Blade Runner," "Unit Photography," "Marketing & Merchandise"
• Screen Tests: Rachel & Pris 
• Deleted & Alternate Scenes 
• Trailers & TV Spots 

Disc 5

• Workprint Version
• Commentary by Paul M. Sammon, author of Future Noir: The Making of Blade Runner 
• Featurette: "All Our Variant Futures: From Workprint to Final Cut

I cant seem find anywhere that says what will be in HD, but its giving me the geek shakes. :daydream:

Edd


----------

